# Nipping/Mouthing- newly adopted 3 yr old GSD



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

We have a newly adopted 3 yr old male GSD in our house since Saturday. So far he has been a really sweet boy. He even came with us to my son's T ball game yesterday, and was perfectly behaved. He let kids and adults pet him, and layed quietly for most of the game right next to my husband. I have noticed though, that sometimes he mouths me. Today he did it with a little more gusto. Not a bite, but concerning because we have two kids. I could tell he wanted to play, and he was kind of prancing around. I was walking by him and he mouthed my leg in a way that didn't hurt, but I could feel his teeth on me this time. I said "Owww" sharply, because this is what I was advised to do to get his attention so he will stop this behavior. I think he is just acting to me like he would if I was a big dog, but it is still a little concerning to me. I feel weird about posting this under aggressive behavior because I really think it is playful to him, but I wasn't sure where else to post. I have been reading that we should keep things relaxed and quiet with a newly adopted dog for the first few weeks, so I haven't been playing too much with him. We give him a lot of attention, but nothing like tug of war, or wrestling- I read that it would be confusing to him when trying to "figure out our pack leader". I feel bad, because I know he wants to play, but I am also not sure what else to play with him while we are still getting used to each other. We have gone on LOTS of walks, and tried playing ball and frisbee (not really interested), and given him a ton of affection. We are working with him on basic obedience at home, and hoping to get into a class next week. Should I be more concerned? Am I on the right track? Any other ideas? Thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is typical gsd puppy behavior and very common in adults who have not been taught that people aren't play things! They are very mouthy dogs. I've had many adult fosters who do this. 

Does he like toys? If so I would use a favorite toy (ball, stuffie, whatever) and just stick that in his mouth and praise like crazy when he takes it. Pretty soon you can tell him to go get his toy when he gets excited and he'll start doing it on his own. This is why my Rafi always has a ball in his mouth!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't see anything wrong with playing tug with him - it's a good outlet for all that mouthiness. There have to be rules, like most of the time, you win and he needs to learn the out command. Mien Luther was adopted at almost 2, he never learned not to put people in his mouth beofre I had him. We used to play tug until my arm felt like it would fall off. Wresting is I think the thing that can mess up the pack order - or somebody could end up with a big fat foot in the mouth.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

He seems to like a red rubber bone thing we got him. He is interested in my daughter's small stuffed animals, which makes me think maybe he had stuffed toys before, but I was hesitant to get him more because I didn't want him to be confused between his toys and her toys. We tried tennis balls with him because we heard GSDs like them, but he seems to lose interest pretty quickly...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Buy him his own stuffed toy--a dog toy with a squeaky in it. He will understand that it is his if you praise him whenever he picks it up and you play with him with it. If he's like most gsds then he will treat the toy like it's his baby...if he doesn't tear it to pieces!









I spend a lot of time with young cousins and they have stuffed toys all over the place but my dogs understand that they are not their toys. 

And playing tug is fine! That is myth that it's bad and also a myth that you have to win all of the time. 

How much exercise is he getting? Mine need 1-2 hours of really good exercise at that age--long walks plus playing in the yard.


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

He's not being aggressive.. my GSD is newly adopted as well and he was never taught that mouthing is rude. When I come home from work he nips at my scrubs.. if I wear a loose shirt or something he nips at that too. He used to nip at me but he knows now that he isn't supposed to. I think he likes something about flowy fabric though, it's been harder to teach him not to nip at it.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

How did you teach him he's not supposed to nip?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Melissa_AHow did you teach him he's not supposed to nip?


The best way to teach it while building your relationship with him is to ignore the behavior completely (stand/sit totally still and look away to completely ignore him like he does not exist) until he stops. You can even associate a word with it, like "nope" as long as you do it very calmly (not "NO!!!"). Then offer a toy to play with and praise him when he takes it. Message to him... when you play with a toy with me it's a blast, but when you try to make ME the toy you get nothing.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay- really freaking now! He just tried to mouth my one-year-old's face. She was standing next to my husband crying because she wanted to be picked up. Marley got excited and came over to her and started snapping at her face. We told him no and pushed him away. Obviously, there wasn't time in this instance to substitute a toy or just ignore him wouldn't work either. She didn't provoke him in any way- he came up to her. What do I do? We love Marley, but this is not good...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Crying kids are very interesting to dogs. The dogs I've had that have been around crying kids tend to lick the tears away. 

I think your response is understandable but probably didn't help the situation. Even at this behavior which alarms you, I would stay positive and happy when you distract the dog. Crying kids are very interesting so you have to be more interesting than that. If you have a very tasty treat with you, you can establish a pattern where the dog will come to you (and get rewarded) when a child is crying/fussing. What I'd work for is -- distressed child - dog finds you - dog gets big time reward. (which will soon just be high praise.) 
I'd also work at not freaking - big time or small time. (I know that's a tall order but you can do it.)


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

You have only had your new shepherd for a very short time and it is obvious he lacks some social skills. All of this can be worked on but you need to restrict his access to the little one ect until he has learned his manners.

I would attatch your dog to you in the house with a six foot leash especially when your little one is around. This will increase his bond to you and also keep him within reach of intervention whenever this behaviour happens. 

Keep a toy within reach at all times and whenever his mouthing starts give him a gentle correction as described above and give him his toy. As he starts mouthing the toy praise his behaviour. As he learns that it is ok to mouth his toy when he is getting excited, anxious or bored you can teach the command "get your toy". Then once he is more trustworthy detatch the leash from you but leave it on him to give you access for a quick intervention if needed.

Mouthing is a totally normal behaviour, he just didn't learn his manners on this as he was growing up. Teaching him them in this manner without direct confrontation usually works best. (imo) 

The best of luck with your new family member.

Oh almost forgot, I second the advise to remain calm at all times. Your anxiety will most certainly increase his anxiety and could escalate a situation. Putting the leash on him will allow you to feel more in control and help with your calm demeanor.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the advice. I have calmed down now, and I have also decided we were just moving too fast. I am going to keep them seperated for awhile, until both adults are home and we can easily manage both kids and the dog. I like the leash idea for when we are all in the same space, and will try that. I think I just got really overly protective, and also just needed to adjust my expectations. Moving slowly and taking it one day at a time, while trying to remain calm will be my new mantra


----------

